

Dasheroo – Business Dashboards Done Right - alfbrand
https://www.dasheroo.com

======
asnyder
After evaluating almost _all_ dashboards, super excited to see one that
seemingly allows you to specify any REST URL that returns JSON and specify
fields you want to display/chart. Every other one I've tried requires you to
create an elaborate template or in the case of others forced to return your
data in ways that fit their model, versus the natural other way around.

An aside, some of you more familiar with dashboards might say "What about
Freeboard?", while excited at first, not to mention the inability to have
persistent data out of the box.

------
juandazapata
Scrolling this website made my CPU cry. It's very sluggish, too much un-needed
parallax

~~~
chrismorgan
More to the point, I find the parallax stuff, especially where it’s flowing in
the opposite direction to scrolling, disconcerting. CPU thrashing is bad, but
watching scrolling being uncomfortable is far worse.

~~~
Mahn
I have to agree, the page didn't make my CPU suffer here but that was
unnecesarily distracting.

------
lalwanivikas
No live demo?

Some better examples of business dashboards:
[http://www.fusioncharts.com/dashboards/](http://www.fusioncharts.com/dashboards/)

------
fretlessjazz
Hey there-- James from Dasheroo here. We're looking into the iOS scrolling
issues on our homepage; sorry for the inconvenience!

~~~
detaro
Not just iOS. Chrome on Windows here, and I get the janky scrolling/CPU fan
turning up as well.

~~~
Eyght
FF 38.0.1 on Win7 here. Same problem.

------
p0larboy
The scrolling on this website is janky as hell

------
wj
I had planned on building my own dashboard service using Dashing from Spotify
as the platform. I've written a few modules for it and got a personal one
going but never took it beyond there.

This looks really good and the messaging is great with the emphasis on
insights.

Going to signup for the free tier right now.

------
thibaut_barrere
Page scrolling seems broken on iOS.

------
blumkvist
Seems like browser based self-service reporting is the new "mobile photo app".

REVOLUTIONARY!

